# 12 volt corn row bulb



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Is anyone using the 12 volt corn row type bulb with there solar power? I ordered a couple just to 
see what they are like. Boy are they bright. I got one of the warm white and one of the cool white. 
The warm white is for indoor use and it's a soft light. The cool white is a bright harsh light that's
really good for outside use. I tried the cool white bulbs in my outside security light and it really
lights up the place at night.

The 20 watt bulb has lumens of about 1305 to 1740 it's a little brighter than 100 watt 
incandescent bulb.

The light from the warm bulb is very nice for indoor use no harsh shadows



The 20 watt bulbs are about $13 each 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/E27-Base-So...hash=item4d32db1662:m:mDUjxKd60rTLIVKwQaloZdw


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

We replaced some of the mercury vapor lights in our warehouses with these. 
Very bright and last longer


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I took a 100 watt panel, . . . couple of batteries, . . . and a 5 meter strip of led's down to Ky over the 4th. Added a dusk to dawn photo eye, . . . we used it to light up a sign for a church.

We put it in during the morning, . . . went back that night to check it out, . . . voila, . . . we could see it 1/4 mile away.

I'm gonna make all our Christmas lights out of 12 volt led's, . . . never have to change another one.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

